# One eye cold



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

How do you cure one eye colds for fast recovery? One of my hen arrived last Friday here from a club training with watery eye, I wonder if she was pecked or she got it from other pigeon inside the training crate from our club.. I thought it was already gone last Saturday so I loaded her for Sunday training release at 90 km.. She got home with no problems, but I noticed that she still have one eye colds.. Any advice? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had good results with Dr. Pigeons One eye cold remedy. They said one drop, one time, and they were right, it works.


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

*one eye cold*



Jazzman said:


> I've had good results with Dr. Pigeons One eye cold remedy. They said one drop, one time, and they were right, it works.



Hi Jazzman, what is the specific brand name of this Dr. Pigeons One eye cold remedy that you just mentioned and where could I buy it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You can get that from Foys pigeon supplies

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/7051.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You can also treat one eye cold with Doxyty

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1381.html


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

Something else you can check for is sometimes a birds favorite perch is in a draft, and that can lead to a one eye cold as well.


----------

